# Man of Steel



## superman76 (Sep 9, 2001)

Well, I just started a CKD program today. 

When I woke up, I had the worst craving for sugar. But so far, so good.

Had 2 eggs this morning and 4 or 5 slices of bacon. Then off to the gym.

Because I'm on a CKD, I'll only be lifting 3x a week. The 1st post carb workout is a Push routine.  Tomorrow I'll do a Pull/Legs routine. Keeping sets somewhere between 10-14 per workout.

Here is today's workout: (in order)
Flat BB Bench:
8x205
5x225
9x205
(my elbows have been really bothering me on heavy presses. Been clicking and what not. I could feel it on the 2nd set)

Front BB Mil.Press
11x135
8x145
8x145

Weighted.Dips
8 x BW+45
8 x BW+45
(really concentrated on staying upright and squeezing the Tri's at the top)

Cable X's
14x70
9x80
(good pump in the chest at this point)

Standing DB Laterals
15x25
11x30
(pouring pitchers)

Did 30 min of cardio after. Kept it at a light level.

That's it for now.


----------



## superman76 (Sep 9, 2001)

Oh. And I weighed a whopping 196 today.

Thats a whole 5.5 lbs more than yesterday. I guess I enjoyed too many ribs and wings yesterday.


----------



## superman76 (Sep 11, 2001)

Day 2 was Pull and Legs day.

Before jumping under the bar, I weighed myself to see what was, after that glorious 5.5lb weight gain from the day before.

189.5 was the damage. A 6.5lb difference from 30hrs prior. I mentioned this to one of my buddies at the gym and he said it was impossible. I explained I felt it was all water loss as my diet from the Saturday was horrendous and my sodium intake likely caused me to retain more water on Saturday. Thus causing the jump in weight, when I weighed myself on Sunday. 189.5 is only 1lb lighter than what I was on Friday, so all is good.

On to the workout.

I started with squats. DId I mention how much I hate doing squats on CKD??

Squats:
12x225
I could have done more, but had I, I'd have had problems on the next sets.
6x295
6x295
That last rep almost buried me.

Heavy SLDL's:
10x205
Really felt these in my hams. I try to concentrate on bringing the bar down my legs...keeping it about an inch away from my leg the whole way down. I also use a box so I can really get low.
8x255
Didn't feel these as much in the hams. A little harder to control. Maybe next time I'll go 235 and see how that goes.

Chins:
8XBW
8xBW
6XBW

Very pleased. Chins are a weak area for me. SO being able to do that many after squats and sldl's was great.

SM Underhand Grip Rows:
10x135
8x185
10x185
I would have done regualr BB rows, but somebody was curling in the 1 rack while another curled in the 2nd.

Either way, I really felt these rows. The key was lining my belly button up on the same plane as the bar and pausing for a second at the top.

BB Curl:
12x85 -easy
10x95 - cheated on rep 10

I did some miscellaneous calf work. I started off with standing CR, but I wasnt really feeling it, so I used a leg press machine and did lots of 1 leg CR's reps. Then 3x the weight and repped out with 2 legged CR's.

Finished the workout with 20mins of Interval training on the stairmaster.

Diet was excellent today.
Breakfast(7am): 2eggs w/ pepper
Morning Snack(10am): approx. 50g Cheddar Cheese
Lunch(noon): 2 Chicken breasts, Diet Coke
Afternoon snack
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4pm) 1 can of tuna, 3 tsp. of Real Mayo.
Dinner: 2 salmon fillets.
Post workout: Protein Shake
Pre-sleep. 2 tsp. Peanut Butter.

Till tomorrow,


----------



## superman76 (Sep 11, 2001)

Day 3.

Did some ab work with 20 minutes of the treadmill. Mostly a brisk walk on a steeper incline, but threw in a few hard runs for short period of times (1-2 minutes).

Ab work was half leg raises and half weighted crunches. 4 sets of each.

Bodyweight: 186.5

That's a 9.5 lb drop since Sunday. Mostly water I am guessing.

All of this seems a little less important today.

My prayers to the victims and their families. And my thoughts to the 1000's of rescue workers, May they be safe.


----------



## superman76 (Sep 17, 2001)

Just checking in.

Yesterday before my Push workout I weighed in at 185.5lbs. A 1.5lb increase from the day before which was my carb-up/refeed day. Not bad I guess.

I'll post specifics of my depletion workout and my latest push workout when I am at home and have my log in front of me.

All I know is that I wasn't nearly as strong on my push routine as I was last week. A few things likely contributed to this.

I drank the night before 
Had a little soreness from the Depletion workout
Depletion workout too close to this workout
[/list=1] 

Hopefully next week, I'll have a better push workout.

More details to come later tonight.


----------



## superman76 (Sep 28, 2001)

Whoosh! I am finally back again.

I'll give you the long update as I am sitting here at work, bored out of my skull.

When last I wrote, I weighed in at 185.5. Last night I was a shade under 180. But I look and feel much leaner, so I am quite pleased.

My strength is still pretty much with me, although on my last Pull/Legs day, I had a little trouble squatting 295. I got 6 in on the 2nd set, but could only muster 4 reps on the next set. 

I am done the CKD for now, and am looking to go back up to 195 (the proper way). I am sure 1/2 of that will be water, with 1/4 being fat and hopefully the last 1/4 being muscle. Which would be about 4lbs of muscle. Maybe it's wishful thinking, who knows.

I went out and spent approx. $230 CDN on supps yesterday. Might sound a little extreme, but I was depleted completely. Bought 10lbs of Protein powder, some Creatine and 3 boxes of bar's. (With my work, I am on training next week, and it will be hard to get in 3 quality meals while away from home.) Thus the protein bars will supplement me well enough I hope. Although I prefer getting my protein from tuna and what have you.

I am gonna start back to my regular 2/1/2/1 routine tonight, hopefully with an EXCELLENT chest workout. I've already had 2 eggs, a protein bar and a can of tuna this morning, and it's only 10:20AM EST. 

Chuck in some creatine, an EC(A) dose and I should have tons of energy for tonights workout.

Hockey starts Sunday for me, so Sundays will always be a day off. Unless of course I get myself suspended.  

I am going to take some photos soon and I'll post them once I have them. I finally feel comfortable taking a picture with my shirt off. Although, not all that comfortable.

That's it for now.

Up, up and away!!!!


----------

